# Someone is died in dubai????



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Tune in to Radio....


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think Dubai and all other emirates will have 1 day holiday (that is saturday... today) 


Print this story 
UAQ Ruler mourns the death of his sister
(WAM)

7 January 2012
UMM AL QAIWAIN - His Highness Shaikh Saud bin Rashid Mualla, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Umm Al Qaiwain mourned on Saturday, the death of his sister Shaikha Amina Bint Rashid Bin Ahmed Al Mualla, wife of Sheikh Mohammed Bin Sultan Bin Ahmed Al Mualla.

Shaikha Amina passed away on Saturday morning.

A message from the Palace said that the funeral prayers will be offered after Asr prayers at the Shaikh Zayed Mosque in Umm Al Qaiwain.

The Ruler will receive condolences at his Palace.

A seven-day official morning has been announced in the emirate.

UAQ Ruler mourns the death of his sister


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

sheik mohamed just had a baby last night too


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I got the tweet for Zayed's birth... I wonder if the locals have warmed up any to his 'third' wife.

May she rest in peace. 

It ok EF'ers... won't be any dry days in dubai.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I got the tweet for Zayed's birth... I wonder if the locals have warmed up any to his 'third' wife.
> 
> May she rest in peace.
> 
> It ok EF'ers... won't be any dry days in dubai.


So did i.... 
Third!!! Wow you learn something new every day


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

laurencree said:


> So did i....
> Third!!! Wow you learn something new every day


Most everywhere is referred to as 'second' but there is/was a lebanese one who has a few kids as well.

Someone is born, someone dies. The way of life.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Most everywhere is referred to as 'second' but there is/was a lebanese one who has a few kids as well.
> 
> Someone is born, someone dies. The way of life.


Yep someone samewhere dies everytime you blink and one born every minute....
So any idea how many children he has now?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do believe 18 official ones....  

There is a child who is deemed legitimate but no one seems to ever refer to the mother as his wife, just that the aunt raises that child. ???? Algerian/morrocan I believe.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I do believe 18 official ones....
> 
> There is a child who is deemed legitimate but no one seems to ever refer to the mother as his wife, just that the aunt raises that child. ???? Algerian/morrocan I believe.


She went to Emirates International School and was in my friend's son class. They used to love it when it was her birthday or any other celebration. There was enough cake and other goodies to sink a battleship. Just checked Wikipedia and he has 21 children http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_bin_Rashid_Al_Maktoum


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> She went to Emirates International School and was in my friend's son class. They used to love it when it was her birthday or any other celebration. There was enough cake and other goodies to sink a battleship. Just checked Wikipedia and he has 21 children http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_bin_Rashid_Al_Maktoum


21... Wow no wonder why men dint have the children now


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

heard about the birth on the radio today, didn't hear anything about the death though


----------

